# DVC Exchanges renting on Redweek for less than $7 a point? Why did I buy DVC again?



## icydog

I paid a ton of money to buy into DVC's BCVs only to have RCi exchangers rent out BCV two bedrooms for the middle of July, prime time, for $6.84 per point. *I am going to sell my interests in DVC if they continue with RCI. *


----------



## tomandrobin

I am coming across a lot of rentals for Disney exchanges.


----------



## Vacation Dude

I am not an RCI member, but isn't renting an exchange supposed to be not allowed?


----------



## icydog

It's not allowed. But it's done. If you get a chance look at Redweek under Lake Buena Vista Florida to see all the rental ads for exchanged weeks into DVC resorts. These weeks, for far less than maintenance fees, undervalue our resorts.


----------



## dmbrand

I am not an owner of DVC, and probably won't be going until I have grandchildren; but how can you determine these are exchanges from the ads?  Would a non-owner be able to figure this out?  Not trying to challenge you, just getting an understanding.


----------



## tomandrobin

Any time you see an additional $95 fee, its an exchange.


----------



## ecwinch

icydog said:


> I paid a ton of money to buy into DVC's BCVs only to have RCi exchangers rent out BCV two bedrooms for the middle of July, prime time, for $6.84 per point. *I am going to sell my interests in DVC if they continue with RCI. *



Then you might want to get the jump on the rest of the DVC owners, as the RCI relationship is unlikely change anytime soon.


----------



## ciscogizmo1

tomandrobin said:


> Any time you see an additional $95 fee, its an exchange.


Well... I only see one with the $95 fee but I could have missed some.  I only checked the 7 day ones since I figured RCI doesn't do less days.  Or do they?


----------



## JonathanIT

Do all exchanges through RCI have to pay the $95 fee?  I own HGVC points and am trying to book a week at a DVC for next year through RCI.  It costs us $164 to start a search for dates, but they didn't tell me about any additional $95 fee.


----------



## Twinkstarr

JonathanIT said:


> Do all exchanges through RCI have to pay the $95 fee?  I own HGVC points and am trying to book a week at a DVC for next year through RCI.  It costs us $164 to start a search for dates, but they didn't tell me about any additional $95 fee.



Yep you pay DVC $95 for the exchange, they started that about a year or so ago when they were still with II. 

As a member, if I want to use my points at one of the non-DVC Disney hotels, like the Grand Floridian or Poly or even at Disneyland,  I get to pay the $95. Also if I book a DCL cruise with points, $95 please.


----------



## SuzanneSLO

Twinkstarr said:


> Yep you pay DVC $95 for the exchange, they started that about a year or so ago when they were still with II.
> 
> As a member, if I want to use my points at one of the non-DVC Disney hotels, like the Grand Floridian or Poly or even at Disneyland,  I get to pay the $95. Also if I book a DCL cruise with points, $95 please.



The good news is there is no $95 fee to book at the Disneyland resorts with points.  The bad news is that this will probably change when the GCV open at the end of this year.  -- Suzanne


----------



## jdetar

icydog said:


> I paid a ton of money to buy into DVC's BCVs only to have RCi exchangers rent out BCV two bedrooms for the middle of July, prime time, for $6.84 per point. *I am going to sell my interests in DVC if they continue with RCI. *



In all seriousness, who cares? Why cry about this. It's business. I own Marriott Cypress Harbour, pay ~$890/yr in MF's but am there right now for $488 buying a better week than I own through an Interval getaway. I use my ownership to my advantage and have other benefits. There's *ALWAYS* cheaper ways to get into places.. but that's not just what you're buying. If you believed you were, then you weren't sold on it properly.


----------



## magiroux

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Well... I only see one with the $95 fee but I could have missed some.  I only checked the 7 day ones since I figured RCI doesn't do less days.  Or do they?



...and, that one RCI member is taking a risk as is the person that rents from them. As I understand it, the repercussions can be serious for being caught renting exchanged weeks, and RCI does watch for this. Loss of week and RCI membership - not worth it, IMO. I would also never take the chance renting such a week since I could find myself at SSR check-in saying, WHA HAPPENED? (insert Johnny Carson shrug).


----------



## gmarine

Twinkstarr said:


> Yep you pay DVC $95 for the exchange, they started that about a year or so ago when they were still with II.
> 
> As a member, if I want to use my points at one of the non-DVC Disney hotels, like the Grand Floridian or Poly or even at Disneyland,  I get to pay the $95. Also if I book a DCL cruise with points, $95 please.



The $95 fee for DVC exchanges via II isnt new. It has been in effect for as long as DVC has been affiliated with II.


----------



## icydog

jdetar said:


> In all seriousness, who cares? Why cry about this. It's business. I own Marriott Cypress Harbour, pay ~$890/yr in MF's but am there right now for $488 buying a better week than I own through an Interval getaway. I use my ownership to my advantage and have other benefits. There's *ALWAYS* cheaper ways to get into places.. but that's not just what you're buying. If you believed you were, then you weren't sold on it properly.



I'm serious when I say it Does bother me--a lot. DVC never, ever, told me that someone could trade into my resorts. In fact, I was told that less than 1% of people requesting trades got them. That of course, was in the old II days. Now with RCI it seems that number is quite a bit higher. So why did I pay the big bucks again? What benefits do I get if someone else is using my expensive properties for pennies on the dollar? Can you explain that to me? Thanks


----------



## calgarygary

icydog said:


> I'm serious when I say it Does bother me--a lot. DVC never, ever, told me that someone could trade into my resorts. In fact, I was told that less than 1% of people requesting trades got them. That of course, was in the old II days. Now with RCI it seems that number is quite a bit higher. So why did I pay the big bucks again? What benefits do I get if someone else is using my expensive properties for pennies on the dollar? Can you explain that to me? Thanks



Whenever I see someone considering DVC, I ask them if they are willing to pay thousands extra to stay onsite.  That is the benefit that owning DVC assures you.  You can spend less and hope to stay onsite or stay offsite or you can spend the big bucks and know you will always stay onsite.


----------



## Stricky

Sure. The economy sucks. Close to 10% unemployement. 1 out of every 10 DVC owners could be out of a job and I doubt they are planning a trip right now. People are trying to raise funds any way they can. Supply is high, demand is low. I never thought my 401k would be worth 50% of what it was last year.


----------



## jdetar

icydog said:


> I'm serious when I say it Does bother me--a lot. DVC never, ever, told me that someone could trade into my resorts. In fact, I was told that less than 1% of people requesting trades got them. That of course, was in the old II days. Now with RCI it seems that number is quite a bit higher. So why did I pay the big bucks again? What benefits do I get if someone else is using my expensive properties for pennies on the dollar? Can you explain that to me? Thanks



Well I'm sorry you believed the salesmen. Just look at a number of threads on this forum, they're all liers. They simply cannot know what the future holds, no one can. Even the top exec's. If you're happy with your purchase, and plan to use it for many many years then do it.. these things usually come and go, and for those of us that are trading in dirt cheap we'll enjoy that (even not being able to pick the exact week I want). But I don't expect that to happen every year. I can do what I want with my resort *I* own though.


----------



## magiroux

icydog said:


> I'm serious when I say it Does bother me--a lot. *DVC never, ever, told me that someone could trade into my resorts.* In fact, I was told that less than 1% of people requesting trades got them. That of course, was in the old II days. Now with RCI it seems that number is quite a bit higher. So why did I pay the big bucks again? What benefits do I get if someone else is using my expensive properties for pennies on the dollar? Can you explain that to me? Thanks



Well, you *choose* to pay big bucks for DVC for the right to be guaranteed a stay at your home resort. It does sound like your salesperson lied to you in a pitch to get you to buy (I know, hard to believe). RCI is no different than II was. I heard of many DVC'ers being able to exchange back into DVC (without using up their expensive points) thru II very cheap. Besides a different trading company, what has changed?

I can see how "renting" exchanged DVC weeks for profit (something that probably went on with II also) would bug someone that pays top dollar to own there, but sounds like you also hold a grudge against someone who deposits their TS and makes an exchange into your home resort. For that, I have to agree with the previous poster - why do you care?


----------



## Twinkstarr

icydog said:


> I'm serious when I say it Does bother me--a lot. DVC never, ever, told me that someone could trade into my resorts. In fact, I was told that less than 1% of people requesting trades got them. That of course, was in the old II days. Now with RCI it seems that number is quite a bit higher. So why did I pay the big bucks again? What benefits do I get if someone else is using my expensive properties for pennies on the dollar? Can you explain that to me? Thanks



How many II exchanges into DVC did you get with your other TS's Icydog? 

Quite a few if I remember correctly and I do believe you yourself are a pretty active DVC renter. 

I think Dean had figures from II that suggested a slightly higher figure of DVC out bound exchanges, more around the 5% level. 

Now they have been giving out a lot of developer points that are more restrictive than in the past(need to be used by October), so perhaps right now more DP's are being deposited into RCI. 

Plus with the way the economy is, maybe people are depositing points to stretch them out until things get better.

Also we have no clue of how many contracts DVC has taken back because of forclosure, their might be a lot more developer inventory at the sold out resorts than we realize. Plus if things are slow from Disney on the hotel side, it maybe better that they deposit some of this inventory with RCI than try to rent it out through Central Reservations.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd

icydog said:


> I'm serious when I say it Does bother me--a lot. DVC never, ever, told me that someone could trade into my resorts. In fact, I was told that less than 1% of people requesting trades got them. That of course, was in the old II days. Now with RCI it seems that number is quite a bit higher. So why did I pay the big bucks again? What benefits do I get if someone else is using my expensive properties for pennies on the dollar? Can you explain that to me? Thanks



Why did I buy citibank for $25/share 12 months ago and my neighbor just bought the same share for $1. Why did I buy Harborside at Atlantis for $38000from the developer and now people are buying the same week for $12000 on ebay or even worst trading into atlantis using staroptions from worthless starwood orlando properties. Why did I pay $1 million for my house when somebody else just moved into a similar house in my neighborhood for $650K. These questions can drive me nuts, but I do not think it makes any sense. As long as I am getting the value that I paid for at the time of purchase, it does not matter what others are paying to get the same value.


----------



## cdziuba

I posted on the Miscellaneous Disboards forum several weeks ago about  3 running RCI Ebay ads each stating the $95 fee, all three were RCI exchanges being sold and I included the links, and I was sort of surprised at the hostility I received.  I don't even own DVC points, but I knew it would be an absolute free-for-all when RCI members knew they could grab up all the DVC exchanges and sell them, because RCI doesn't police it, and the DVC sure the hell doesn't either.  The owners that replied , for the most part, were like..."So what?" 

Redweek is LOADED with DVC/RCI exchanges for sale.  All the DVC or RCI has to do is buy a Redweek membersip, and cross-reference the last names in the ads to confirm that they are indeed RCI exchanges. But they can't be bothered.  I'd never buy DVC points, they do NOTHING to protect their inventory.  RCI is a joke, there are so many for sale, it's comical.

I don't get it, really.  One would think Disney would make sure they aggressively protect their points to keep the prices high.  The Average Joe sees a cheap 7-day DVC rental ad on Ebay, Redweek, and other venues, and thinks "Why buy in, I can get in so cheap."


----------



## rickandcindy23

Carol, RCI does police it, and those people will be caught.  Imagine checking into the resort to find the "rental" is not good, and that RCI even revoked the membership of that member.  Also, consider that perhaps these people who are renting exchanges are unaware of the rules.



cdziuba said:


> I posted on the Miscellaneous Disboards forum several weeks ago about  3 running RCI Ebay ads each stating the $95 fee, all three were RCI exchanges being sold and I included the links, and I was sort of surprised at the hostility I received.  I don't even own DVC points, but I knew it would be an absolute free-for-all when RCI members knew they could grab up all the DVC exchanges and sell them, because RCI doesn't police it, and the DVC sure the hell doesn't either.  The owners that replied , for the most part, were like..."So what?"
> 
> Redweek is LOADED with DVC/RCI exchanges for sale.  All the DVC or RCI has to do is buy a Redweek membersip, and cross-reference the last names in the ads to confirm that they are indeed RCI exchanges. But they can't be bothered.  I'd never buy DVC points, they do NOTHING to protect their inventory.  RCI is a joke, there are so many for sale, it's comical.
> 
> I don't get it, really.  One would think Disney would make sure they aggressively protect their points to keep the prices high.  The Average Joe sees a cheap 7-day DVC rental ad on Ebay, Redweek, and other venues, and thinks "Why buy in, I can get in so cheap."


----------



## icydog

There is someone on Redweek now that is renting a Animal Kingdom Villas at the NEW Kidani Village- a two bedroom in August at the height of DVC's Magic Season (seconded only by Christmas and Easter weeks). A week like this would cost 360 DVC points. 

I know she traded in because of the extra $95 needed at checkin and because she proudly told me she used an exchange in so many words.  If she was using the week herself that would be one thing, but she is renting the week out for $3000. That means that a DVC owner can't get that week--- and believe me they are ridiculously hard to get.. And it also means that another RCI member hasn't a shot at the week for his family because she is renting it out for big bucks. I remember when owners traded in their II weeks they went to the DVC resorts and were happy to do so. This selling of weeks is disconcerting to me.


----------



## gorevs9

*I learn something new everyday*



icydog said:


> I know she traded in because of the extra $95 needed at checkin...



I always thought the $95 was a resort fee charged to non-owners whether or not it was through an exchange or a private rental.

People seem to be upset that this is occuring.  How many are going to be on the phone to RCI blowing the whistle on these people?


----------



## icydog

The $95 is only charged to exchangers. If you own at DVC and rent your points out your guests are considered members and accorded the same privileges as the owner. My kids love being_ DVC members_ even though they never bought a single point.


----------



## gorevs9

icydog said:


> The $95 is only charged to exchangers. If you own at DVC and rent your points out your guests are considered members and accorded the same privileges as the owner. My kids love being_ DVC members_ even though they never bought a single point.


Thanks.

From another standpoint, should DVC owners or any TS owner be reporting exchange rentals to RCI or II?


----------



## M&M

gorevs9 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> From another standpoint, should DVC owners or any TS owner be reporting exchange rentals to RCI or II?



Why not? Renting out exchanges isn't "supposed to be" allowed by either exchange company.


----------



## icydog

I hate to "report" anyone. It never fails- whenever I get a "holier than thou" attitude I end up getting in trouble. It's the whole --"What goes around, comes around" thing.  

I just don't think it's fair to anyone to rent dificult to get Disney weeks


----------



## jdetar

Agreed, let RCI and DVC do their own policing. These things happen in cycle's and it will clean itself out.


----------



## spiceycat

really surprised that Disney has not come down on redweek hard.

these are not only under cutting DVC member rentals - but Disney rentals.

redweek use to require proof that you owned the place - guess they got more customers not asking.... 

if this keeps up really doubt DVC will be in RCI - everyone is replacable. If Lewis kepts losing Disney money - he will be replaced, too.

RCI has more DVC villas than II did. The first ones were before members started to trade with RCI. Don't know where they were coming from. May have been the Dvc buy backs.

the first time DVC when with RCI - when they canceled the contract they still have some RCI who traded to Disney - but no one wanted to trade back. this when on for 2 years - until it ran out.

really miss II. that say leaving my beach timeshares with II - so can get the two weeks for one. RCI won't do this. So instead of DVC just staying at Marriotts.


----------



## icydog

spiceycat said:


> really surprised that Disney has not come down on redweek hard.
> 
> these are not only under cutting DVC member rentals - but Disney rentals.
> 
> redweek use to require proof that you owned the place - guess they got more customers not asking....
> 
> if this keeps up really doubt DVC will be in RCI - everyone is replacable. If Lewis kepts losing Disney money - he will be replaced, too.
> 
> RCI has more DVC villas than II did. The first ones were before members started to trade with RCI. Don't know where they were coming from. May have been the Dvc buy backs.
> 
> the first time DVC when with RCI - when they canceled the contract they still have some RCI who traded to Disney - but no one wanted to trade back. this when on for 2 years - until it ran out.
> 
> really miss II. that say leaving my beach timeshares with II - so can get the two weeks for one. RCI won't do this. So instead of DVC just staying at Marriotts.



ME TOO about the Marriotts. But I am selling my Marriotts too. I'll still have a few-- but none that I would trade.


----------



## littlestar

jdetar said:


> Agreed, let RCI and DVC do their own policing. These things happen in cycle's and it will clean itself out.



I agree. Let the big boys police themselves. 

We purchased a resale of 100 SSR points recently to up our DVC points. That way I know I can stay at DVC once a year.  I had thought about trying to trade in with our dual affiliated RCI/II resort, but II gives me two bonus weeks for our Week 27 in the mountains when I lock it off and I don't want to give that up. Sheraton Vistana Villages (especially with their new feature pool coming in November) and the Marriotts in Orlando are just fine for our other trips to Orlando.


----------



## spiceycat

icydog said:


> ME TOO about the Marriotts. But I am selling my Marriotts too. I'll still have a few-- but none that I would trade.



definitely love the Marriotts.

can easily get the ones in Orlando. but HH - especially Marriott's Grande Ocean - loved it, can only get in offseason.

but can't afford both DVC and Marriott.

the list of RCI resorts that DVC members can trade too - will definitely cause DVC some trouble. Some of them are the top resorts in the area. but others are the worst. the worst are in great locations. so some members will exchange to these resorts then come back and COMPLAINT :annoyed: - 

can understand why these resorts are there - but hoping that DVC makes the member aware that these are not top, or even middle resorts in the area.


----------



## FLDVCFamily

icydog said:


> It's not allowed. But it's done. If you get a chance look at Redweek under Lake Buena Vista Florida to see all the rental ads for exchanged weeks into DVC resorts. These weeks, for far less than maintenance fees, undervalue our resorts.



I emailed DVC member satisfaction and talked to them on the phone about this several times.  They sounded concerned, but yet the exchanges for rent are still coming up in droves.  Honestly, short of assigning someone to chase this full-time, I don't think that there is much that they can do.  I even asked an RCI rep. about it, and she said that technically it's not allowed, but they won't stop people unless they're doing it repeatedly as a business  We're also going to sell most of our DVC points.  We're keeping the small contract for the AP discount.  We can trade in much more cheaply via RCI now, so there is no point in owning DVC anymore for us.  The units available through RCI are a lot better than the units that I saw coming up on II.  My resorts are dual-affiliated, so either exchange company is fine with me trade-wise.  I hope that the great deposits into RCI continue!  If not, then it's going to be Bonnet Creek for us


----------



## FLDVCFamily

jdetar said:


> Agreed, let RCI and DVC do their own policing. These things happen in cycle's and it will clean itself out.



Well, unless DVC really presses RCI, I don't think that they will be doing their own policing.  The RCI rep. that I spoke to when depositing a week recently told me that they just don't stop people from renting their exchanges unless it's being done frequently as a "business".  Her exact words were "do it once, we won't stop you.  Do it twice, we still won't stop you.  Do it as a business and we'll restrict online access to your RCI account."  Yeaaaah.  I don't think that they'll be policing much


----------



## Vacation Dude

DVC only cares about getting new sales and getting annual dues.

Think about it, RCI is bringing in tons of non-owners and probably sold DVC some line of bull like a certain % of exchangers will love DVC so much they will buy on the spot.

Thus, for the short time frame, it is probably better not to be a DVC owner, but this probably will not last forever.


----------



## Twinkstarr

Vacation Dude said:


> DVC only cares about getting new sales and getting annual dues.
> 
> Think about it, RCI is bringing in tons of non-owners and probably sold DVC some line of bull like a certain % of exchangers will love DVC so much they will buy on the spot.
> 
> Thus, for the short time frame, it is probably better not to be a DVC owner, but this probably will not last forever.



New incentives that just came out do not include developer points, I think besides "seeding" the system, a lot of DP's were being deposited into RCI. 

Will be interesting to see if the DP's were the main driver of inventory in RCI.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Twinkstarr said:


> New incentives that just came out do not include developer points, I think besides "seeding" the system, a lot of DP's were being deposited into RCI.
> 
> Will be interesting to see if the DP's were the main driver of inventory in RCI.



But Starr, you are making an assumption that II didn't get a lot of developer points, when they probably always did.  The reason they didn't show a bunch of availability is because they _*hold inventory back from view*_.  Do you really think II has only 12 weeks on Maui at any given time?  No way!  They hold that inventory back for exchange requests, and that is why you didn't see availability online.  

RCI puts everything out there, and it's preferable to keeping inventory back from exchangers, in my opinion.  I like knowing what's out there, and I like grabbing stuff over making an exchange request.

All of the Marriott owners in II, which is a huge number, had the ability to get Disney resorts, and that is the difference between RCI and II: there are no large numbers of exchangers coming from any one developer pool with high trading power.  Maybe there are a few small players, but Marriott is a big player on II, and I believe that is where most of the exchanges went.  

We actually used about 10 weeks during our short usage period (less than three years) of Foxrun with II.  

For those who were told that an ongoing search through RCI for Disney should come through, even though you cannot see inventory with those weeks, I believe you were misled.  You may have to quote what you see on TUG after a bulk bank deposit, and just ask for one of those exchanges.  That is your best bet because RCI will leave you guessing and wondering for a long time and your dates for exchange will pass without getting anything.  I have tried one of the ongoing searches with a decent trader that couldn't see the Disneys online, knowing full well that there were weeks that would match very soon, and nothing.  I was disappointed, but I knew that it wouldn't happen, deep in my heart.


----------



## Twinkstarr

rickandcindy23 said:


> But Starr, you are making an assumption that II didn't get a lot of developer points, when they probably always did.  The reason they didn't show a bunch of availability is because they _*hold inventory back from view*_.  Do you really think II has only 12 weeks on Maui at any given time?  No way!  They hold that inventory back for exchange requests, and that is why you didn't see availability online.
> 
> RCI puts everything out there, and it's preferable to keeping inventory back from exchangers, in my opinion.  I like knowing what's out there, and I like grabbing stuff over making an exchange request.
> 
> All of the Marriott owners in II, which is a huge number, had the ability to get Disney resorts, and that is the difference between RCI and II: there are no large numbers of exchangers coming from any one developer pool with high trading power.  Maybe there are a few small players, but Marriott is a big player on II, and I believe that is where most of the exchanges went.
> 
> We actually used about 10 weeks during our short usage period (less than three years) of Foxrun with II.
> 
> For those who were told that an ongoing search through RCI for Disney should come through, even though you cannot see inventory with those weeks, I believe you were misled.  You may have to quote what you see on TUG after a bulk bank deposit, and just ask for one of those exchanges.  That is your best bet because RCI will leave you guessing and wondering for a long time and your dates for exchange will pass without getting anything.  I have tried one of the ongoing searches with a decent trader that couldn't see the Disneys online, knowing full well that there were weeks that would match very soon, and nothing.  I was disappointed, but I knew that it wouldn't happen, deep in my heart.




Cindy, I'm just saying that I think the amount of weeks that you and Brian are seeing in RCI, might decease due to the fact that the developer points have ended as an incentive. Don't know how much developer inventory DVC has to enter. Maybe they would rather rent it out as Extra Vacations! 

I think Dean posted somewhere that only a really small number of DVC'ers actually exchange their points(some single digit %). 

So I'm thinking that 100+ units might not be there in 6 months.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Twinkstarr said:


> Cindy, I'm just saying that I think the amount of weeks that you and Brian are seeing in RCI, might decease due to the fact that the developer points have ended as an incentive. Don't know how much developer inventory DVC has to enter. Maybe they would rather rent it out as Extra Vacations!
> 
> I think Dean posted somewhere that only a really small number of DVC'ers actually exchange their points(some single digit %).
> 
> So I'm thinking that 100+ units might not be there in 6 months.



Maybe not, but I think there might be quite a few still appearing because even if there are only single digits of exchangers, Disney is huge.  Another factor is the limited number of people who are able to actually trade into Disney, and then subtract the number of people who don't care for the Disney hype, and I think that creates a glut of inventory.  

Hiltons have such a huge number of weeks available that I can get with my blue weeks, but they put that 1-in-4 in place to keep people from exchanging into their resorts every year.  That creates a glut of inventory and the incentive for RCI to get exchangers.  It's actually not a bad thing to get a Hilton for a blue week.  I wonder if DVC will go that direction at some point?  That would take care of the rental issue, because what morons are going to rent a week that they want to save for use themselves?


----------



## tlwmkw

Cindy,

I don't think that Marriott took all the DVC's when they were with II.  We are Marriott owners and tried twice to exchange into DVC- the II Marriot desk rep said "You will never get DVC- we see so little of those because the DVC owners always use their points- it will be like winning the lottery to get that".  Now I know that Tuggers report getting DVC with their weeks but that's what we were told when trading with high demand Marriott weeks.  The II folks also said that because DVC controls what is deposited they preferred to rent out the deposited weeks and not put them out for exchangers- maybe with the economy they can't do that as successfully now so the weeks are available.  I do think these developer weeks are adding to RCI inventory so I guess if you are an RCI member then make hay while the sun shines and enjoy it- we'll see if these weeks disappear as time goes on.

tlwmkw


----------



## icydog

*I bought more DVC points at Bay Lake Towers.. Don't say it!!!!*

I decided to buy where I want to go. I want to go to the newest DVC resort and I know I won't be able to trade into it. Therefore I switched gears and bought more points. So much for my resolve. I couldn't pass up those incentives, no closing fees, quick turnaround, low maintenance fees for this resort and longer timeframe. Okay you can all throw darts at me now.


----------



## luvsvacation22

icydog said:


> I decided to buy where I want to go. I want to go to the newest DVC resort and I know I won't be able to trade into it. Therefore I switched gears and bought more points. So much for my resolve. I couldn't pass up those incentives, no closing fees, quick turnaround, low maintenance fees for this resort and longer timeframe. Okay you can all throw darts at me now.




Icydog, How many points do you own including your BLT points? Did you spread out your new contract into smaller ones, in the event you do want to sell? 

I just added GCV, but I am really want to add BLT points too. I have a serious case of addonitis!


----------



## icydog

luvsvacation22 said:


> Icydog, How many points do you own including your BLT points? Did you spread out your new contract into smaller ones, in the event you do want to sell?
> 
> I just added GCV, but I am really want to add BLT points too. I have a serious case of addonitis!




Love that Bichon. We have one too. Did you get the incentives? If not they CAN do your contract over. I had 1380 and I added 350 yesterday so the total is 1730. They have a list of over 1000 members over on the Dis and I am now number 11 in total points. Of course, there are many others that have more points than I do that don't know about the Disboards. My doctor's Physician's Assistant has over 2500.


----------



## luvsvacation22

icydog said:


> Love that Bichon. We have one too. Did you get the incentives? If not they CAN do your contract over. I had 1380 and I added 350 yesterday so the total is 1730. They have a list of over 1000 members over on the Dis and I am now number 11 in total points. Of course, there are many others that have more points than I do that don't know about the Disboards. My doctor's Physician's Assistant has over 2500.



Oh my...you must spend a lot of time in WDW! You own a very large piece of the mouse!  

Yes we did get the incentives, my guide may throw me overboard, because I want to add a little more (we already changed it once.) We are still waiting for the package, so as long as we haven't officially signed...I know I can still change it!

Thanks, we love Bichons too, and my dog is truly a lap dog! He is my constant companion!


----------



## Lisa P

icydog said:


> My doctor's Physician's Assistant has over 2500.


Did they increase the max?  I thought it used to be 2000 pts.


----------



## tomandrobin

Lisa P said:


> Did they increase the max?  I thought it used to be 2000 pts.



It's 2000 per resort, 5000 points max.


----------



## tlwmkw

Is Bay Lake towers open yet?  Has anyone stayed there?

Would love to see pictures of it and of the views of the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## DVC Mike

tlwmkw said:


> Is Bay Lake towers open yet? Has anyone stayed there?
> 
> Would love to see pictures of it and of the views of the Magic Kingdom.


 
It apparently opens in early August.


----------



## thinze3

Stricky said:


> ... I never thought my 401k would be worth 50% of what it was last year.




So the 401K is now 201K?


----------



## toontoy

I think there may be a number of people postponing trips to disneyworld and they have inventory available. Also from a marketing prospective it may be a good thing to recieve fresh new guests. I traded into the beach club in August in a stuido for a week with my wife, and we are seriously debating purchasing in California, as we live on the west coast. I think during our stay we will sign the dotted line. I have the book as have been debating for about a year, and appointment set up. We will see what happens. We have stayed with Disney but not at the Vacation resorts. When paying the same rate as the monorail hotels I want to make sure the resort is the same.


----------



## luvsvacation22

toontoy said:


> I think there may be a number of people postponing trips to disneyworld and they have inventory available. Also from a marketing prospective it may be a good thing to receive fresh new guests. I traded into the beach club in August in a studio for a week with my wife, and we are seriously debating purchasing in California, as we live on the west coast. I think during our stay we will sign the dotted line. I have the book as have been debating for about a year, and appointment set up. We will see what happens. We have stayed with Disney but not at the Vacation resorts. When paying the same rate as the monorail hotels I want to make sure the resort is the same.



We just purchased at the Grand Californian in Disneyland! If you have been to the Grand Californian Hotel and stayed in the rooms, the new villas are far superior! They are making changes and adding to California Adventure Park too! We cannot wait to stay there!


----------



## lark

I don't routinely search for DVC properties in RCI, so I don't have a sense of what's out there.  But after I read this thread, I went to redweek to check it out, and I have to say that it doesn't look to me as though there is very much there at all.  A handful, and not a great selection of weeks.  I don't see this as a big deal.  Maybe I'm not searching right.

I think the people this affects most are those accustomed to renting their points for $10, $11 or $12 instead of using them.  But even that market still seems robust, even in a down economy, at least if the dis board rental board is an indication.

I wouldn't be surprised if there was a temporary surge due to developer points being offered as a recent incentive.  You had to use those relatively quickly, as I understand it.  But that incentive seems gone for now.


----------



## madouglas3

I was shocked to see Bay Lake Towers on RCI last call and BLT will probaby be available for exchanges before long.  It appears RCI has access to all DVC inventory.  I bet they will probably get some inventory for Grand Californian.  If RCI keeps getting this much inventory I will try and sale my small DVC contract. 

Mary Ann


----------



## luvsvacation22

madouglas3 said:


> I was shocked to see Bay Lake Towers on RCI last call and BLT will probaby be available for exchanges before long.  It appears RCI has access to all DVC inventory.  I bet they will probably get some inventory for Grand Californian.  If RCI keeps getting this much inventory I will try and sale my small DVC contract.
> 
> Mary Ann



The Grand Californian is too small only 48 units; I would be surprised to see it on RCI.


----------



## Lisa P

madouglas3 said:


> I was shocked to see Bay Lake Towers on RCI last call


Whoops, careful.  There are no DVC resorts currently on Last Call.  Last Call weeks are only available in the next 45 days.  They all cost the same:  $199/studio wk, $219/1BR wk, $249/2BR wk.

BLT was seen in Extra Vacations Getaways.  These may have check-in dates through the next year.  They generally cost whatever the _developer_ (i.e., DVC) has contracted with RCI to rent them out for.  So those BLT weeks are unsold inventory which CRO has arranged for RCI to handle, as a rental outlet.  That's why the rental fees are so high... "$2,591.99 - $7,775.99" per week.  Whew!!!


----------



## madouglas3

Lisa P said:


> Whoops, careful.  There are no DVC resorts currently on Last Call.  Last Call weeks are only available in the next 45 days.  They all cost the same:  $199/studio wk, $219/1BR wk, $249/2BR wk.
> 
> BLT was seen in Extra Vacations Getaways.  These may have check-in dates through the next year.  They generally cost whatever the _developer_ (i.e., DVC) has contracted with RCI to rent them out for.  So those BLT weeks are unsold inventory which CRO has arranged for RCI to handle, as a rental outlet.  That's why the rental fees are so high... "$2,591.99 - $7,775.99" per week.  Whew!!!




Thank you, I meant to say Extra Vacations.  I don't think we will ever see DVC units on Last Call.  Those rental fees are high but the 1 & 2 bedroom units during the non holiday weeks are averaging 11.50 to $12.50 per point.  

Mary Ann


----------



## clymberz

luvsvacation22 said:


> We just purchased at the Grand Californian in Disneyland! If you have been to the Grand Californian Hotel and stayed in the rooms, the new villas are far superior! They are making changes and adding to California Adventure Park too! We cannot wait to stay there!



Can you tell us more about your experience with the purchase? What did you buy and how much was it?  It would be  a dream for us to buy one too....


----------



## icydog

clymberz said:


> Can you tell us more about your experience with the purchase? What did you buy and how much was it?  It would be  a dream for us to buy one too....



I posted that there are terrific incentives now --- Therefore I switched gears and bought more points.

Feel free to send me a pm or an email if you would like a referral.  Look at the thread and let me know what you think. I am the original poster on the thread if that makes it easier to follow. 
Marylyn


----------



## alwysonvac

icydog said:


> Therefore I switched gears and bought more points.



Holy Cow !!   The DVC Rental Business must be good  

According to the DIS, you own 1,730 DVC points - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=872388

VERO 320
BCV   300
AKV   250
OKW  510
BLT   350

TOTAL - 1,730 DVC points


----------



## icydog

alwysonvac said:


> Holy Cow !!   The DVC Rental Business must be good
> 
> According to the DIS, you own 1,730 DVC points - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=872388
> 
> VERO 320
> BCV   300
> AKV   250
> OKW  510
> BLT   350
> 
> TOTAL - 1,730 DVC points




If I had 1730 points at BCV then rentals would be good. BCV was my bread and butter for years. 

However, I am not renting my points out much anymore. We plan on using them ourselves. We're going to the new Kidani Village at the Animal Kingdom Villas this Sunday in a two bedrooom for a week. I can't wait. It's my Granddaughter's first trip. You have to be 5 years old to go with Grammy to Disney World. She is very excited. We are also bringing my 5 yo grandnephew with us and my sil and my sister and my grown nephew. 7 people, 5 adults and 2 kids, in a two bedroom villa. I must be crazy. Let me rephrase that.. I am crazy:rofl:


----------



## alwysonvac

icydog said:


> If I had 1730 points at BCV then rentals would be good. BCV was my bread and butter for years.
> 
> However, I am not renting my points out much anymore. We plan on using them ourselves. We're going to the new Kidani Village at the Animal Kingdom Villas this Sunday in a two bedrooom for a week. I can't wait. It's my Granddaughter's first trip. You have to be 5 years old to go with Grammy to Disney World. She is very excited. We are also bringing my 5 yo grandnephew with us and my sil and my sister and my grown nephew. 7 people, 5 adults and 2 kids, in a two bedroom villa. I must be crazy. Let me rephrase that.. I am crazy:rofl:



I promised myself that I would never again book more than four adults in a DVC two bedrooms (except for OKW). It's just too crowded in the main living spaces especially if you're planning to cook and eat in. LOL, plus more living space helps keep the peace. :rofl: 

If I had as many points as you  , I would have splurged on the AKL Grand Villa :whoopie:  
For me, life is too short...I don't know what tomorrow will bring for me, my sisters, my father (already lost my mother years ago - see was only 52), in-laws, nephews, nieces, cousins, Aunts and Uncles.....for me it's worth going all out just to make that extended family vacation EXTRA special. 
My timeshares have given me PRICELESS EXTENDED FAMILY VACATION MEMORIES that I will treasure forever....I hope yours does too !!

Have a wonderful trip  I'm sure your grandkids will love Kidani Village.


----------



## Culli

icydog said:


> There is someone on Redweek now that is renting a Animal Kingdom Villas at the NEW Kidani Village- a two bedroom in August at the height of DVC's Magic Season (seconded only by Christmas and Easter weeks). A week like this would cost 360 DVC points.
> 
> I know she traded in because of the extra $95 needed at checkin and because she proudly told me she used an exchange in so many words.  If she was using the week herself that would be one thing, but she is renting the week out for $3000. That means that a DVC owner can't get that week--- and believe me they are ridiculously hard to get.. And it also means that another RCI member hasn't a shot at the week for his family because she is renting it out for big bucks. I remember when owners traded in their II weeks they went to the DVC resorts and were happy to do so. This selling of weeks is disconcerting to me.



I have seen these posts on Disboards and Tug over the last year or so...........wondering if it bothers people so much why not send all the info to both DVC and RCI.  Especially DVC they follow up with any complaint or comment pretty quick.  If you provide them all the info I don't know if they would act but it would be a start.  I see lots of complaint (anything not just this issue) and I'm shocked that people take the time to post here but most almost never let the company know.  How can the company do anything about it if they don't know about it 

Yeah they could have watchdogs and I'm not sure why they don't, I'm sure it is a cost thing.  But if you have all the info why not send it to them, and keep doing it let them know what kind of a big deal it is.


----------

